# question sur hex edit



## geli (14 Juin 2007)

salut 
juste pour savoir ce qu'est un offset,  et comment donc fonctionne hex edit


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2007)

L'offset c'est la diff&#233;rence entre deux adresses.

Offset est donc synonyme d'adresse relative. Relative &#224; quoi ? &#199;a d&#233;pend du contexte.

C'est par exemple la diff&#233;rence entre le d&#233;but du fichier et la position d'un caract&#232;re. Dans le code d'un programme, ce peut &#234;tre la position d'un objet (octet, cha&#238;ne de caract&#232;re, routine...) par rapport &#224; la valeur d'un registre.


HexEdit permet de visualiser et de modifier le contenu d'un fichier, sous forme hexad&#233;cimale (base 16), de caract&#232;res et de code assembleur (Pomme+D). Il pr&#233;sente &#233;galement d'autre fonctionnalit&#233;s annexes assez int&#233;ressantes.

Comme le sujet est assez vaste, pourrais-tu pr&#233;ciser ce qui t'int&#233;resse plus particuli&#232;rement ?


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Juin 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ...
> Comme le sujet est assez vaste, pourrais-tu préciser ce qui t'intéresse plus particulièrement ?



Dit autrement: "Qu'est-ce que tu veux craquer ?"


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Juin 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Dit autrement: "Qu'est-ce que tu veux craquer ?"



Je ne comprends pas trop cette remarque. J'utilise tres souvent l'excellent HexEdit pour analyser des fichiers sans aucune intention de "craquer" quoi que ce soit...

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (14 Juin 2007)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop cette remarque. J'utilise tres souvent l'excellent HexEdit pour analyser des fichiers sans aucune intention de "craquer" quoi que ce soit...


Certes mais les non-développeurs l'utiliseront pour modifier un exécutable :rateau:


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Juin 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Certes mais les non-développeurs l'utiliseront pour modifier un exécutable :rateau:



Alors si ce ne sont pas des developpeurs, je leur souhaite bien du courage....

Cordialement


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Juin 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Certes mais les non-d&#233;veloppeurs l'utiliseront pour modifier un ex&#233;cutable :rateau:



Tu as su lire dans mes pens&#233;es ...

car si notre ami &#233;tait d&#233;veloppeur, je doute qu'il pose ce genre de question. Loin de moi la volont&#233; de faire une remarque blessante ou tatouillesque (car certains se sentent bless&#233;s par les remarques de Tatouille -absent ces derniers temps-... moi &#231;a m'amuse bien tant que &#231;a va pas trop loin)

Pour rester dans le sujet, @geli, est-ce qu'il y a un lien avec ton premier post sur les vst ?


----------



## ntx (14 Juin 2007)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Alors si ce ne sont pas des developpeurs, je leur souhaite bien du courage....


Pour certains cracks, l'indication de modifier à l'offset x la valeur y par la valeur z suffira à contourner une protection. :rateau:


----------



## armen2b (18 Juin 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Pour certains cracks, l'indication de modifier à l'offset x la valeur y par la valeur z suffira à contourner une protection. :rateau:


C'est bien vrai, et bien beau, mais comment un non-developpeur saurait-il trouver quels sont les octets à déplacer?
Cela étant, HexEdit est bien, mais 0xED est bien supérieur.


----------



## Céroce (19 Juin 2007)

armen2b a dit:


> C'est bien vrai, et bien beau, mais comment un non-developpeur saurait-il trouver quels sont les octets &#224; d&#233;placer?



Il trouve les indications sur un site web bas&#233; en Russie. Certes, c'est pas lui qui a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;sassembler le code pour savoir o&#249; &#233;crire.

On faisait couramment &#231;a pour avoir les vies infinies dans les jeux pour C64, Amstrad, Atari et autres Amiga &#224; l'&#233;poque...


----------



## boulifb (19 Juin 2007)

N'y a-t-il pas d&#233;j&#224; un &#233;diteur hex a dans Xcode? En tout cas, il y a un analyseur de contenu de m&#233;moire si je ne m'abuse.

En tant que d&#233;veloppeur, je rejoins ce qu'a dit Didier Guillion. Une des fonctions d'&#233;diteur hexa sert entre autre &#224; voir si les op&#233;rations que l'on fait sur un octet sont faites au bon endroit. En tout cas, c'est l'usage que je fais de ce genre d'outils.

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2007)

man nm(1) gdb(1) ecetera, de plus une simple lecture assembler est + claire


----------

